# I Found Another Snow Blower



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to pick this one up on Saturday afternoon. It needs some cosmetics, but on the plus side, it is a bit different. 

 How the shoot moves from side to side, and the auger system, are what cought my eye. The company that made it, is one that I have never heard of. Care to make a guess??
 John


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

do we have to wait until saturday to find out what brand it is


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> do we have to wait until saturday to find out what brand it is


Sorry about that. Had trouble with photo bucket and exceded the edit time limit, to add photos. Heres some pics.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice old 3 stage blower there. Looks like the moto snow shark from the front, but the pivoting drum for the chute looks like the old Gravelys.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Nice old 3 stage blower there. Looks like the moto snow shark from the front, but the pivoting drum for the chute looks like the old Gravelys.


=====================================================

Well, the only name that I had to go on from the ad, was American Lincoln Corp. I was able to connect that name to a Lombard snow blower. Seems there were 4 or so companys, in the 70s, that were selling 3 stage blowers and Lombard was one of them. I am guessing, that American Lincoln Corp., made them for Lombard.

Lombard in not a name, that you hear every day, when it comes to snow blowers. I was able to ID the brand here.--- Scroll down and you will find a Lombard. It is the same as the one I am getting. 

Pete's Vintage Snowblower Showcase


I am not a collector, but for $40.00, I sure could not pass up the one that I will pick up tomorrow. I now have 5 snow blowers. I am not a collector, I am not a collector, I am not a collector !!!

John


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

i hope you get it working and post some pics blowing some snow.looks like it would be a mean machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> =====================================================
> I am not a collector, but for $40.00, I sure could not pass up the one that I will pick up tomorrow. I now have 5 snow blowers. I am not a collector, I am not a collector, I am not a collector !!!
> John


5 Showblowers - that all you got? That's not a collector, that's a nuisance call to the city by a neighbor (that's a joke) 
You'll have to double that number to be taken seriously as a tinkerer, triple for being considered a collector 

That is an interesting looking 3 stage.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> 5 Showblowers - that all you got? That's not a collector, that's a nuisance call to the city by a neighbor (that's a joke)
> You'll have to double that number to be taken seriously as a tinkerer, triple for being considered a collector
> 
> That is an interesting looking 3 stage.


=================================================

Thankyou so much for the specs to back me up, on NOT being a collector.

I went out and looked it over today. It sure is a bit different. It has a gear box, that is 3 speeds foward + reverse. Power for gearbox is run of the camshaft, with a separate belt. No friction drive here.

The impeller is belt driven off the engine PTO. The augers are chain driven.

The hand crank for the shoot control is missing, but I have one from a Jacobsen, that I can modify to fit.

Electric starter is also missing, but I have one to replace it. The 2 piece chain guard for the auger drive is gone, but I can make that from a photo I found.

Will not have to replace the tires, unless I decide to jazz the machine up a bit. All in all, it is going to be a working good time on this project. --- John

PS --- More research turned up, that American Lincoln bought Lombard in 1965. By 1974, when this one was made, any refference to the name Lombard, was most likely gone form products and their advertising. Pretty sure that is why there is no sign of the Lombard name on the snowblower.

The model name SNO-MOW in on the American Lincoln decals. The entire front end of the unit can be removed, with just 2 bolts. I am thinking that a mower deck could be attached in its place, for summer use.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That looks like an absolute tank! Made when things were meant to last, that's for sure. I hope you do a video of it in action, I'd like to see it working.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impressive*

Now that is an impressive machine. Now all you need to do (once you get it all nice and pretty) is find an illegally parked Toyota and see if it will ingest it or not 

PS - I'm below tinkerer status at the moment also. I only have 7 at the moment and 2 have buyers lined up at the moment. I guess that makes me a hobbiest.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this one is working properly and helps you to make way in the snow?


----------



## djohn658 (Jan 26, 2013)

I had to sign up just to post on this thread.. That, my friends, is an American Lincoln Sno-Mow. They were made in Bowling Green, Ohio. My grandfather was plant manager there when these were made. I can't tell from the pictures, but I am going to assume it's an 11 hp Tecumseh, with a pulley on the camshaft connected to the transmission? 3 forward and 1 reverse gear? They had a twin blade mower deck for these, that cut grass like it was no tomorrow. As a young man, I used one of these mowers to cut about 2 acres of grass a week. Grandpa never wanted to install the snowblower deck, but he had 3 of the mowers with the blade decks installed. When dad sold grandpa's house after his passing in around 1990, the mowers went with it. I don't know if the person who bought the house still has them or not.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

DJohn658

First off, welcome to the forum.
Being you have alot of intimate knowledge on American lincoln, please consider opening a thread on the history of American Lincoln, the lounge might be a good place to do it. We like to know as much about the machines that can be had or it could be lost with time if not put down.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> DJohn658
> 
> First off, welcome to the forum.
> Being you have alot of intimate knowledge on American lincoln, please consider opening a thread on the history of American Lincoln, the lounge might be a good place to do it. We like to know as much about the machines that can be had or it could be lost with time if not put down.


=====================================================

Being I own the snow blower in question, I hope he does return, with some info. I spent weeks on the internet, with very little results. What little info I did find, cotradicts itself, from one source to another. 

The only part that is fact, is the American Lincoln tags on the snow blower. I never did find any direct info, that hooks Lombard to snow blowers at all. The pic in Pete`s Gilsons, has American Lincoln tags on it, just like mine. However it is listed as a Lombard. May be a good project for the History Detectives show on TV. --- John


----------



## djohn658 (Jan 26, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> DJohn658
> 
> First off, welcome to the forum.
> Being you have alot of intimate knowledge on American lincoln, please consider opening a thread on the history of American Lincoln, the lounge might be a good place to do it. We like to know as much about the machines that can be had or it could be lost with time if not put down.


 I don't have alot of information about these. Gramps has been gone since the early 90s so I can't pick his brain. I will try to answer anything I can, but I have more knowledge on the power tools that American Lincoln made for Sears than anything else. I've still got some "new" drills and buffers out in the shed...


----------

